# Custom Acrylic tanks?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am looking to get some custom nano tanks made. Does anyone know of any stores or member or friends who have experience with making acrylic tanks?

Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Hey
> 
> I am looking to get some custom nano tanks made. Does anyone know of any stores or member or friends who have experience with making acrylic tanks?
> 
> Thanks


I might be able to help you

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

J_T does amazing work!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

marc3lo19 said:


> J_T does amazing work!


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

marc3lo19 said:


> J_T does amazing work!


And how. Recent transaction was very pleasurable.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

RR37 said:


> And how. Recent transaction was very pleasurable.


Thanks for the chat!


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2012)

marc3lo19 said:


> J_T does amazing work!


It would be great if some day JT is able and willing to build much larger acrylic tanks. With the expertise he already possesses, I think it really is doable. My current 10 ft long 400 gallon acrylic tank was built right at my house 10 years ago. Hope to find someone in Toronto that can do something like this again in the future.


----------

